# 5D mark III shutter failed at ~30k actuations. Warranty?



## dorkloltroll (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi guys!
So one of my 5D3's failed me last night, I took it to the closest CPS rep today and they told me it'd cost roughly 250€ to replace the shutter.
Isn't that supposed to be covered by the warranty seeing as Canon promises 150k actuations?
I'm really confused what I should do now.
Should I just eat the shit and pay or try to fight for replacement under warranty?
Thanks a lot in advance for your input.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 21, 2014)

Where does Canon promise 150K actuations?

There is nothing mentioned about that in the 5D3 Warranty. 

The Canon website only states that the shutter has been tested up to 150K actuations


----------



## dorkloltroll (Oct 21, 2014)

ok, so I have to pay.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 21, 2014)

Unless you can find some documentation from Canon that says they will consider a 30K shutter fail to be a manufacturer's defect. 

Any idea why your shutter failed after 30K? 

Good luck with it. I hope you can get Canon to pay for it. What did the CPS rep say about the warranty?


----------



## dorkloltroll (Oct 21, 2014)

I have no clue, why the shutter failed. It just did without any warning. Took some photos and when I wanted to take some more just minutes later, it took the picture but said "err 30" afterwards and wouldn't take any more photos unless turned off and on again(and on the first photo taken it would err 30 again). 
What baffles me most is, that it's actually my backup unit. My main camera has been in use for twice as long (shortly after release) and roughly four times as much (can't verify actuations atm but the last time I checked the count was at ~80k).


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 21, 2014)

Camera shutters fail for a variety of reasons, including heat and shock, camera manufacturers will replace the shutter if it fails in warranty. Otherwise, they'd have infrequent users demanding a shutter for their 15 year old camera that has bounced around in the back of their car and took 100 shots a year.

Canon might be willing to help defer some of the cost if you ask them nicely. You can purchase a new shutter and do it yourself or have someone who knows camera repair do it. It depends on what is wrong. Just the shutter blades are cheap, like $6 from Hong Kong.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odkw=5D+MK+III+replacement+shutter&_from=R40%7CR40&_osacat=0&_from=R40&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.X5D+Mark+III+replacement+shutter&_nkw=5D+Mark+III+replacement+shutter&_sacat=0


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 21, 2014)

Just for S&G, have you tried shooting with a different Canon lens?

Also, have you powered the camera off, removed both the memory cards and the battery and then re-inserted both and powered up. One of the websites mentioned removing and replacing the memory card. 

There appears to be quite a few posts on various boards about the 5D3 and error 30. That does not bode well especially when solutions are not mentioned.


----------



## jdramirez (Oct 21, 2014)

I've had my mkiii for around 18 months now, and if the shutter failed after 20, 000 actuations, I'd be seriously pissed. But I'd pay my cps dues, get the discounted repair rate, and then demand there be a warranty on the service performed.


----------



## jdramirez (Oct 21, 2014)

Check your credit card company, some double and triple the manufactures warranty.


----------



## qwRad (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi,

How old is the camera? Since you used EUR as a currency I assume you have bought it from within the EU. If that is the case then it is covered by the two year warranty period mandated by an EU Directive (http://europa.eu/youreurope/citizens/shopping/shopping-abroad/guarantees/index_en.htm) that is valid even if the manufacturers stated warranty is only one year and Canon will pay for the repairs.

I live in Finland and I had the same ERR30 problem and failed shutter on my 5D3 and I took it to the local CPS certified repair center and they replaced the shutter free of charge. The invoice clearly states the cost of the work and parts is charged to Canon Netherlands as a warranty repair. My unit had probably closer to 60-70K shutter count when I took it in and it was only 6 days to two full years from purchase date.

If it's older than two years I guess they can say that 150K shutter "promise" (bullshit marketing if they don't honor it, in my case I am happy) is just an average and your camera broke due to normal wear an tear. Also I would think that if I had like 400K+ shutter count within the two year period they could argue that it has not been in "normal" use and they could refuse to pay for the repair.


----------



## Maui5150 (Oct 21, 2014)

150K is a general guideline. Can be frustrating if it fails early, but no idea how camera has been treated or cared for. Shock and drops, even if the camera is protected in a padded case/bag can play havoc on the insides. 

Send it in to CPS and send a note with it. Maybe you will have to pay for it, maybe you won't. Also depends what Canon finds, like if their is some metal debris that has been kicking around then they may change you. Depends on what is considered wear, or what is abuse. 

My car may have a 100K mile warranty, but if I never change the oil and drive it until it is dry, something tells me I am paying for the new engine.


----------



## lilmsmaggie (Oct 21, 2014)

Sounds like you may need to contact Canon:


http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2012/eos_error_msgs.shtml

Err 30

Description: 

A malfunction with the shutter has been detected.

Resolution:

Turn the power off and remove then re-install the battery.
Turn the power on again.
If the above solution has not resolved your error, please contact your nearest Canon authorized service facility. using the link at the top of the page.






dorkloltroll said:


> Hi guys!
> So one of my 5D3's failed me last night, I took it to the closest CPS rep today and they told me it'd cost roughly 250€ to replace the shutter.
> Isn't that supposed to be covered by the warranty seeing as Canon promises 150k actuations?
> I'm really confused what I should do now.
> ...


----------



## dorkloltroll (Oct 21, 2014)

qwRad said:


> Hi,
> 
> How old is the camera? Since you used EUR as a currency I assume you have bought it from within the EU. If that is the case then it is covered by the two year warranty period mandated by an EU Directive (http://europa.eu/youreurope/citizens/shopping/shopping-abroad/guarantees/index_en.htm) that is valid even if the manufacturers stated warranty is only one year and Canon will pay for the repairs.
> 
> ...



Thanks for all the replies!
I have very good experiences with the finnish CPS reps, they fixed my 17-40(lose focus ring) faster than I could walk from the service center to my car (parked 50m away).
I actually bought the camera in question a little over one year ago in Finland(same occasion as the 17-40 incident).
However this time I have to deal with one in Germany, and so far they are reluctant to repair it under warranty. 
Well, let's see what they say tomorrow. 

ps. I have tried all of the suggested diy solutions before contacting CPS, but without any success.


----------



## qwRad (Oct 21, 2014)

OK, great, this should be clear case then. Just remind them that the camera is covered by the EU-wide two year warranty and they should charge the repair fee directly to Canon. If they refuse there is probably a consumer rights protection agency or similar in Germany where you can file a complaint against the service center. You could also maybe contact Canon Germany directly and explain the thing and see if they will refund you for the repair cost afterwards.

As a last resort you could always send it to Finland where you had good service in the past 



Maui5150 said:


> 150K is a general guideline. Can be frustrating if it fails early, but no idea how camera has been treated or cared for. Shock and drops, even if the camera is protected in a padded case/bag can play havoc on the insides.
> 
> Send it in to CPS and send a note with it. Maybe you will have to pay for it, maybe you won't. Also depends what Canon finds, like if their is some metal debris that has been kicking around then they may change you. Depends on what is considered wear, or what is abuse.
> 
> My car may have a 100K mile warranty, but if I never change the oil and drive it until it is dry, something tells me I am paying for the new engine.



This is all true but since in 30K is not even close to the 'general guideline' this case should be clear warranty repair since the unit is under two years old and bought from EU. The law states that the product must function for two years in it's intended purpose with normal usage. Since there is no changing the oil or similar maintenance things the user should perform in a 5D3 it should work fine for two years with normal (light with 30K) use as is the case here.

If you have been shooting time-lapses 24/7 and it fails with 700K shutter count it's another matter of course. Or if you have dropped the thing or there is moisture damage from excessive rain for example. (That's another debate what is covered by warranty there since they advertise water resistance)

In any case if Canon can't prove that the shutter broke due to abnormal usage (dropping, keeping the camera in a sauna/freezer/lake, driving over it or some such obvious neglect) then they will have to pay for the repair.


----------



## Sabaki (Oct 21, 2014)

My good friend had the exact same issue with his 5D mark iii but he was smart and used our local consumer protection act to his advantage.

Canon do use the shutter count as part of their sales pitch and comparing 30k vs 120k, that is serious under performance.

He got the entire camera serviced and the shutterbox replaced.

P.S. if your local Canon has a Facebook page, make good use if it to spread the word.

I'm just saying that as a consumer, you need to look out for yourself. 25% of what they use in their advertising is not cool


----------



## Hannes (Oct 21, 2014)

If they aren't being helpful ask to speak to the manager. If he or she is still being difficult you politely remind them of their duties regarding the consumer rights and that they will repair. If they still at this point are being difficult I'd get on their official twitter and facebook pages as well as sending a letter to the consumer rights advocates. Very rarely will they be difficult if you are spreading the word publicly that they aren't honouring warranties as required by law. If all this fails you take them to whatever equivalence you have to a small claims court. Obviously make sure you are documenting everything at every stage. Don't call people but email them so you have it in writing. 

It is probably worth sending an email to CPS as well explaining the situation because few service centres would be difficult if CPS are putting weight on them.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 22, 2014)

qwRad said:


> The law states that the product must function for two years in it's intended purpose with normal usage.



Wish we had a law like that here in the US.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 22, 2014)

dorkloltroll said:


> However this time I have to deal with one in Germany, and so far they are reluctant to repair it under warranty.
> Well, let's see what they say tomorrow.
> 
> ps. I have tried all of the suggested diy solutions before contacting CPS, but without any success.





qwRad said:


> OK, great, this should be clear case then. Just remind them that the camera is covered by the EU-wide two year warranty and they should charge the repair fee directly to Canon. If they refuse there is probably a consumer rights protection agency or similar in Germany where you can file a complaint against the service center.


Hi dorkloltroll! 
Hi qwRad! 

As long as you can prove that you have bought your 5D3 within the EU and that they can't prove that it is grey ware, you have this 2 year warranty. 
It seems that those guys at the repair center were too lame, stupid or else to be willing to follow this argument.

If they again refuse help you within warranty, ask for their names, ask them to give you the reasons written down and tell them, that you will contact Canon Germany (or Finnland) and also the German "Verbraucherzentrale" (consumer rights protection agency, http://www.verbraucherzentrale.de/home) to file this. 

If any futher help is needed (eg. translation), please let me know.


----------



## Random Orbits (Oct 22, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> qwRad said:
> 
> 
> > The law states that the product must function for two years in it's intended purpose with normal usage.
> ...



If we did, prices would rise. You don't get something for nothing. As it is, we get a "discount" because the same equipment is designed and shipped to both markets. It would make more sense to engineer the product to the stricter standards and then sell it globally. Just because a part is designed for a MTBF of x hours or clicks doesn't mean that failures ony happen after MTBF.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 22, 2014)

Random Orbits said:


> If we did, prices would rise.



Good. I would rather pay more to have a product that works for at least 2 years then pay less and have the company liable for something vaguely "manufacturer defects" or what ever weasle words the lawyers come up with.


----------



## Random Orbits (Oct 22, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Random Orbits said:
> 
> 
> > If we did, prices would rise.
> ...



Then buy a 3rd party warranty.


----------



## jdramirez (Oct 22, 2014)

Many credit cards double the manufacture's warranty, so that helps.


----------



## DigiAngel (Oct 22, 2014)

My 5D3 died at around 50.000 actuations, cost estimate was around 700€ to change the mirror box assembly. Was covered under warranty though because it was younger than 24 month, wich is the warranty period here in Germany (and i believe the whole EU) - dont know what its like in other Regions.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 22, 2014)

Random Orbits said:


> Then buy a 3rd party warranty.



Just make sure you read all of the fine print.


----------



## dorkloltroll (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks for the support everyone!

quick update:
After this discussion I send the repair center another email to which I didn't receive any answer, but roughly 15 hours later I received an email stating the camera was ready for pick up. 
Today I had time to pick it up, and everything works fine. 
However, now my notebook broke and I'm afraid it won't be as easy and certainly not as fast to get that one repaired.. CPS for the win.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 23, 2014)

So Canon fixed it for free?

Glad it had a happy ending for you.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 23, 2014)

dorkloltroll said:


> Thanks for the support everyone!
> ...
> However, now my notebook broke ...


I'm glad that they made up their minds and that you didn't have to argue any longer. 
I also hope that you're going to fix your pc as fast as possible. 

BTW where was the repair center located? (Just in case, to be prepared)


----------

